
A Proposal for an Email Avatar Header - Navarr
https://medium.com/@Navarr/a-proposal-for-an-email-avatar-header-38a2879d8219#.whgrieyli
======
therealidiot
I've not looked much into it but I've seen Libravatar, which claims to allow
for federated avatar hosting

[https://www.libravatar.org/](https://www.libravatar.org/)

